# Finally Did It, Pearling!



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

So I've been trying for a while now to get my plants to pearl, tweaking my setups constantly to try and find whats missing. High light, CO2 running lime green and even to yellow, but finally after tweaking my EI dosing I have done it









Here are some pics via imageshack, I'm still having problems uploading directly to the site.

Some poor melting Hemianthus callitrichoides I'm trying to grow out for another tank









Myriophyllum tuberculatum

















Myriophyllum aquaticum









Rotala macrandra


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You should get the growth you are looking for now, as long as you keep up with everything, and keep it consistent.

Plants do better when their conditions are consistently the same over a period of time.

My advice would be to check all your params, and try to keep them the same every day by adding the same amount of nutrients every day, or every other day.

I usually add micros one day, and macros the next.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking good trav







planted tanks are so magical looking. one day when i have the time and spare cash i will attempt at my own little underwater forest.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks good man, but forgive me. What does pearling mean?


----------

